# New moderator - chrysophalax



## Ingwë (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to congratulate chrysophalax on her new job! It's good to see you as a mod!


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 1, 2008)

Awww...thanks, Ingwe. I was invited, so I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 1, 2008)

Congratulations, Chrys! *laughing smile* Between you and Elgee, I feel a little sorry for anyone that gets out of line.   

Kittens and Dragons with powers, oh my! =^.^= I'm sure you'll do well. A fitting role, if I may say so. *bows*


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats Chrys! 

I'd be more frightened of Yay and Chrys, than HLGStrider and Chrys! Haha. Some of the old timers should know why!


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 1, 2008)

Ugh. I hope that none of my other family members become moderating types, or I shall be accused of planning sneakiness.  Don't even worry about it. I don't trust any of them. *innocent eye blink*


----------



## Gilthoniel (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats Chrys!
Long have I thought you to be the moderator type!

Well done!


----------



## Turgon (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn! Does this mean I get banned now if I fall behind with my RPG duties...


----------



## baragund (Oct 2, 2008)

Excellent!! The management could not have invited anybody better. Congratulations to my favorite dragon!!


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 2, 2008)

Turgon said:


> Damn! Does this mean I get banned now if I fall behind with my RPG duties...



Only for a week.

For the first offense that is


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats, Chrys. 

Kittens are ever so much more frightening than dragons. . .


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, congrats, a most welcome addition to the lineup to find on my return. Do dragons like the taste of spammers?


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 22, 2009)

We LOVE the taste of spammers!


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 22, 2009)

*paints a sign on forehead*
*
NOT A SPAMMER!*


----------

